# Ideas for rims to Audi 50 / Polo 1



## L.Wee (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi.
I need som Ideas for rims for my Audi 50.
I'm lost here, becuase I would like to have some Audi A3 original rims on, but maybe they are a little to modern and big?








The audi rims are 16"

Do someone has any ideas?
That are the rims that I got right know, but they are 1cm to wide.








The SSF Mattig rims are 15"


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Ideas for rims to Audi 50 / Polo 1 (L.Wee)*

I think the A3 rims would look quite sharp on your 50...specially polished like they are.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Very nice car. I like the Audi rims, but if it was my car, I'd fit something like these BBS E68s


----------



## L.Wee (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Do you know how wide they are?


----------



## L.Wee (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Ideas for rims to Audi 50 / Polo 1 (jonny_breakz)*

Thx. I think so to... Can buy some cheap, but they are not polished like them


----------

